# Spurs Roster - Who will be cut?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, the situation right now is:

Spurs Roster:



> NUM PLAYER POS HT WT DOB FROM YRS
> 12 Bruce Bowen F-G 6-7 200 6/14/71 Cal State Fullerton '93 7
> 23 Devin Brown G-F 6-5 235 12/30/78 Texas-San Antonio 1
> 52 Ernest Brown C 7-0 244 5/17/79 Indian Hills CC IA '00 1
> ...


They have 17. I think Pop said he want 14, but I'm not sure about this information. 

The players that doesn't have garanteed contracts are: Ernest Brown, Alex Garcia, Dan Langhi, Sean Marks and Shane Heal.

Who will stay on the team?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

If i could guess, and thats all this is i havent seen any spurs games. Id say Garcia, Langhi and Brown will be cut. Im not sure on who played well, anybody tell me?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Ops, forget to say that Shane Heal doesn't have a guaranteed contract too.

Since Parker is having some injury trouble (see this), I think they will need another player that can play PG.

Here is a part of the article:



> The Spurs had already been trying to improve their depth at point prior to Parker's injury.
> 
> Brazilian guard Alex Garcia has performed fairly well in his audition, but he is limited because he does not speak English. Portuguese is his native language.
> 
> ...


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

I would say Langhi and Marks will get cut....don't know that much about Ernest Brown either. 

Depending on that Parker injury....maybe Garcia and/or Heal will make the squad.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I think Marks will make it. Isn't he Australian too? Or am I confusing them with New Zealand?

Marks definitely makes it over Ernest Brown, that much is certain. I don't see what the team needs Langhi for, they already have Robert Horry.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I think Marks will make it. Isn't he Australian too? Or am I confusing them with New Zealand?
> 
> Marks definitely makes it over Ernest Brown, that much is certain. I don't see what the team needs Langhi for, they already have Robert Horry.


Langhi's **** i think he'll get cut.
I agree NZ's Marks is better than Brown but i dunno what Pop thinks about it...

If I had to choose i'll cut Langhi, Brown and Garcia or Shane.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

id keep Heal
at least hes a consistent, steady point guard, and he has more pro experience than any of the others [hes already been in the NBA a few times (so have Marks and Langhi)] and hes been playing pro for quite a while now


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

From last game against the Mavs:

Alex Garcia: 12 MINUTES, 6 POINTS, 3-6 FGM-A, 3 REBOUNDS, 1 AST, 2 STL 
Shane Heal: 13 MINUTES,1 POINTS, 0-5 FGM-A, 1 REBOUND, 0 AST, 0 STL

Ernest Brown, Sean Marks and Dan Langhi all played limited minutes (no more than 7) and didn't produce much.

BOX SCORE


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It looks like they waived Ernest Brown.



> The Spurs waived forward Ernest Brown after he fouled out in seven minutes Sunday. The team has 17 players left on its roster.


http://news.mysanantonio.com/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=1072194&xld=211


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

if they dont choose garcia im going be impress
he´s playing a fine pre-season really consistent in all the games. i think he´s going make it


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey JGKolbenz, who's this guy Alex Garcia? he's a brazillian and he's doing good in the pre-season. Since you know a lot about Brazillian players, can you give me some info about this guy.. thanks..


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

garcia broke his foot and is likely out 6-8 weeks so he'll either go straight to the IR list or be cut


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Well I would say that on tonights performance Heal made it and the unlucky one will likely be Garcia 

6 for 11 on 4 from 7 from 3 with 3 assists , 1 turnover and a steal in 17 minutes of action

Not bad for a 3rd stringer who could challenge Anthony Carter for 2nd string behind Tony Parker

Heal is a dead eye 3 point shooter that would knock em down all night if left open 

The guy can play


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Anyone remember when Shane Heal picked a fight with Charles Barkely in the 1996 Olympics and just got right up in Sir Charles's face barking like a lil junkyard dog

Classic

I thought Barkley was going to kill him but Heal kept barking at him in his face


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Anyone remember when Shane Heal picked a fight with Charles Barkely in the 1996 Olympics and just got right up in Sir Charles's face barking like a lil junkyard dog
> 
> Classic
> ...


yeah i remember that..
heal's like that tho, plays with intensity..
he'll be a great addition to the spurs, he'll know his place - he'll know he's not "the man" anymore like he was here for the Kings..


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

In terms of the Australian national league, I can't stand Heal... but I'll be stoked as anyone if he makes the NBA again.

What are the chances of him making the squad after tonight's game?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2003)

> In terms of the Australian national league, I can't stand Heal... but I'll be stoked as anyone if he makes the NBA again.


Im the same... I think he has a better chance of making it now after top scoring, and because Garcia fractured his foot and will be out 6-8 weeks


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

U can´t just compare players by the box score, the strongest feature on alex game is his defense, by far, he is a hustler, he blocked Tim Duncan once in the Olympic Qualifying Tournament, and as i can see Heal is a shooter, and i´m not sure about his defense, so in my way of seeing things It´s a shooter against a good defender, so it will depend on what the spurs needs are........................i dunno i got the the feeling Alex Garcia won´t be the odd man out ..........since GP brought him to training camp after seeing him in the Olympic Qualifying Tournament............


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It looks like Alex Garcia will stay.



> It took 25 days, seven preseason games, at least twice as many practices and 10 hours of language lessons, but the Spurs finally found their third point guard Wednesday night.
> 
> Had they not lost him 20 minutes later, they would have been even happier.
> 
> After a thrilling second-quarter performance that all but confirmed his spot on the opening-night roster, Alex Garcia fractured his left foot three minutes into the second half of the Spurs' 103-79 victory over New Orleans at the SBC Center.


He is a great player. Plays a hard defense and deserve to be in a NBA roster. Here is what Pop said about him:



> "He has a drive in him that's singular," Popovich said. "That can go a long way. This is really unfortunate for him because he's done a fine job.
> 
> "When you find a young man who has this taken away after he's earned what he earned, you really feel for him."


http://news.mysanantonio.com/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=1073499&xld=211


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

I think heal committed suicide tonight.

1-10 fg :dead:


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> I think heal committed suicide tonight.
> 
> 1-10 fg :dead:


hes probably shaken up by all the rumors and Pop's comments


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> hes probably shaken up by all the rumors and Pop's comments


I agree, but, this cant happen with a 33 years-old player.
my mistake. 1-11 fg.
he is like marcelinho brazilian NT,. 
One night mvp. Other the worst.


----------

